# Climber/foreman needed spokane, wa



## biodzl_vt (Mar 25, 2013)

Need a solid guy who can run a crew, have lots of worked lined up.
great atmosphere, decent equipment, drug free workplace.
Arborist and CDL is a plus, but not required for the right individual
This is a beautiful city to work in with over 260 sunny days per year, and the cost of living is very reasonable
Roughly 250,000 people in this city.
Pay is competetive and well above industry standard.
If interested, PM me for details
Thanks


----------



## biodzl_vt (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a woman owned company with possibly the best reputation in town, we do the city trees, golf courses, Gonzaga University etc.
Year round work, 7 days a week right now if you want it, bonuses
Some prevailing wage
Our climber is 53 he had a stroke, has to take it easy now, please if you know of any talented dudes looking for a change of pace just for the summer or long term, let me know.
Tired of hiring the same old druggies.
This is a great city to raise a family, close to the mountains and many lakes and rivers
We have 70 ft Versa-lift
Bandit 250
Vermeer 625
2 chip trucks
2 stump grinders
skidsteer
Thanks


----------



## rebmit67 (Apr 11, 2013)

How about a phone number?


----------



## Mark G Spike (Jun 4, 2015)

I have been cimbing for 18 years. Been with the same company for 15. I have been sub- contracting for different companies for the past 3. One thing i would like to find is a company that would hire my son on to as a geoundman. He is 18 just graduated,in excellent shape. We are both drug free and would like to get out of the city of Dayton,Ohio. He has roped for me for two years in the summer. He is very motivated ans motivates me. He is a 2x state champ in ohio for wrestling and can handle groundwork. If interested please send me number, or i can be reached at 513 259 0733.Thank You . Mark G.


----------



## jebostrom (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey i see your post is a few years old. If youre still looking for a climber i live right in post falls. Call me anytime. My name is Jeremiah. 208 512-4973


----------

